# Surface scratches



## bosco (Apr 5, 2018)

I know it is bound to happen and I am really trying to get around to just using these knives of mine and it worrying about their condition other than making sure they are sharp. With that said, I spent some good coin and do want to take care of them. 

I some superficial scratches that I would like to address on my HD. What are you all using with respect to dealing with scratches?

I am leaning toward a high grit sandpaper or maybe a nagura


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 6, 2018)

Naguras can work. I use the leftover mud from finishing stones. A cork works well for this. This will not help you with Damascus as that requires re-etching.


----------



## K813zra (Apr 6, 2018)

Exchange it for carbon and let it patina. Problem solved. Seriously though, sanding sponges and or pads work well. What I personally do about scratches is leave them there though.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 6, 2018)

I found cotton pads pretty useful for polishing (as a surface to hold whatever polishing mud, fluid or substance one is using). You know, the ones females and funky men use to remove make-up.
I'm not overly concerned with appearances tho so mostly I use the cheap steel-polish I that I use for (and is intended for) my stainless pans. Could probably follow it up with something fancier if so desired.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 6, 2018)

I use mind over matter: if I don't mind, then it don't matter. 

Is the HD steel stainless or semi-stainless? At least with carbon, basically I just use as much as possible until the blade has a patina that masks everything.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 6, 2018)

I bought this one used and it had some scratches. I worked on it a few hours and turned it into this with sandpaper progression and fingerstones. But I'm an idiot so don't do as I do.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 6, 2018)

Making a nice polishing job is satisfying! But with use, it doesn't last, simply.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 6, 2018)

And walker it looks great.


----------



## McMan (Apr 6, 2018)

dwalker said:


> I bought this one used and it had some scratches. I worked on it a few hours and turned it into this with sandpaper progression and fingerstones. But I'm an idiot so don't do as I do.



Nah, he should do as you do--that looks great!

+1 on the cork and finishing mud too. (I use a cork but I've seen it done with a cut daikon also, which would be softer). 

Whatever ya do, start with the finest grit first and only go coarser if it doesn't work. Then start your progression up. You don't want to start unnecessarily coarse.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 6, 2018)

Well, 1 prep session later and it is all patina.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## K813zra (Apr 6, 2018)

dwalker said:


> I bought this one used and it had some scratches. I worked on it a few hours and turned it into this with sandpaper progression and fingerstones. But I'm an idiot so don't do as I do.



What is it? I like the profile a whole lot.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 6, 2018)

K813zra said:


> What is it? I like the profile a whole lot.


Mizuno blue 270. WAY to big for you!


----------



## K813zra (Apr 6, 2018)

dwalker said:


> Mizuno blue 270. WAY to big for you!



 But I bet 240 and 210 exist.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 6, 2018)

K813zra said:


> But I bet 240 and 210 exist.


Of that, I'm sure.


----------

